# Lennox furnace flashing A450



## scubabeme (Jan 11, 2014)

Woke up to the humidifier valve clicking repeatedly. Went to furnace and blower was cycling as well. Pulled cover and found control board flashing A450. Reset power and the clicking/blower cycling stopped, but A450 is still flashing on board. Lennox SLP98UH070V36B-01 Any ideas? Lennox on-line "Service Manuals" don't mention error codes and the list inside the furnace doesn't go that high.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Its moving 450 CFM of air. When it gets a heat call, it will change.


----------

